# IRC table R301.2(1)



## peach

Does any jurisdiction ACTUALLY fill out this design criteria table?

the maps are so hard to read, and if you read the footnotes to the Table, they pretty much all say "the jurisdiction shall fill in this part".

Just wondering if you've seen the table filled in.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

In Texas, we did.  By the way; there are some changes to Table R301.2(1); and if adopting the 2009 IRC they should be noted.

In Oklahoma however, I'm finding code adoption in many jurisdictions isn't taken very seriously and/or without good legal advise; for example;

"5-301: BUILDING CODE ADOPTED:

A certain document, at least one copy of which is on file at the office of the city clerk, being marked and designated as "international building code", the latest edition thereof, and any revisions or amendments thereto, is hereto adopted as the building code of the city for the control of buildings and structures therein provided. Each and all of the regulations, provisions, penalties, conditions and terms of the international building code are hereby referred to, adopted and made a part hereof, as if fully set out in this code, with additions, insertions and changes, if any, prescribed in this chapter." (no additions, insertions and changes listed)

(Several Oklahoma municipalities have similar adoptions.)

If you don't see a problem here; you might want to rethink the adoption of your AHJ's codes; and get some good legal advise.

Uncle Bob


----------



## TJacobs

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

Yes we did, under all previous adoptions (we have that down at least)...


----------



## syarn

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

nj has filled it out for 2006.

http://ecodes.biz/ecodes_support/free_r ... apter3.pdf


----------



## texas transplant

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

We filled it out just so it was at finger tip and could be easily forwarded to dp's.


----------



## Mule

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)Yep, and occasionally I teach classes and include this in my presentation.

View attachment 79


View attachment 79


/monthly_2010_06/572953b575877_ClimateTable.jpg.bed9276d83b4df40fc7bb573c0b728f4.jpg


----------



## globe trekker

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

Yes, we did actually fill it out when we adopted the 2006 codes.     It helps us more clearly

define the area weather,  soils,  potential pest infestation and other norms.

IMO, it is a good thing to have identified and adopted in each jurisdiction.


----------



## cboboggs

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

We fill it out as well.


----------



## steveray

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

We have it in our CT amendments!


----------



## Mango

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

Tables?????? we don't need no stinking tables!   

Evidently we did not fill it in when we adopted the 2000 IRC (yes, thats right..2000). It would have been a good idea though to have it for reference.

Mango


----------



## Heaven

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

Thanks for the nudge, I filled it in today and now I will distribute the whole chart when someone asks me for one element.


----------



## peesncues

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

Filled it in and included it as an amendment to the resolution when we adopted the code.


----------



## fatboy

Re: IRC table R301.2(1)

Provided the same info in a chart (just looks a little different) for both the 2006 and the 2009. Have it posted on our website as a separate PDF, and distributed around the office so anyone can answer design Q's.


----------

